# Lake Maggiore - any ideas welcome



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Hi to you all

Anyone been to lake Maggiore? We are heading there after a week in South of France at end of August but not sure which is the best area of the Lake to head for. Most of the sites seem to be around Cannobio, however I found one on the campsite database I think in Verbania (not sure of spelling). We're hoping to get there in a day from Nice and have about 4 nights to spend there before heading home. Any thoughts gratefully received. 

Max123s wife


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Lake Maggiore*

We are just back from a trip which included a few days at Cannobio. There are some good sites there by the lake and the village is quite nice. Think also of Baveno (just South) where there is a good site by the lake very near the centre of the town. Baveno is the best place for trips to the various Islands in the lake and to places such as Spietz. If the weather is good it is good place to be apart from the Germans who are fine but find it impossible to speak quietly!
The whole area suffers from very narrow roads and drivers who treat them like motorways. We had our mirrors banged 4 times in one evening, never having had that problem before ever. 
We go there most years but think we will go further south and away from the lakes to try to get a bit of peace.
Shopping is not too good but enough to get by.
Hope you get the sun, it is rather beautiful.
Pamal


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

We were there the year before last before driving over the fantastic Simplon Pass into Switzerland.

Lovely area but can get very busy, the lake is comfortably warm enough for swimming. If I was going back I would pre-book the campsite.

Stresa at the southern end of the lakes is possibly one of the most motorhome unfriendly towns in the world.

The capuccino's by the lake are to die for.

Enjoy...You will :wink:


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Was at Camp Conca d'Ora 3 weeks ago. This is south of Verbania and just north of Baveno (if you get stuck there's a good aire in Baveno) It's a nice site and has a beach (picture taken from there). No chance of getting right by the water as the Germans will be there first.

Ian


----------



## 99136 (May 9, 2006)

Hi Max
Stayed at Lake Maggiore last year on edge of Baveno at Stresa. Camping Parisi on the Via Piave. Just behind a hotel and right on the lake. Baveno is ideal for boat trips to the islands.
We went over the St Bernard Pass into Italy, which is a great drive.
Have fun
CornishMac.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

We stayed at Camp Conca d'Ora in 2005, it was a loveley site and as Ian says with a beach. We did pay a little extra and got a Lakeside pitch but it was worth it!! 

Northern Italy must have had almost as much rain as us cos the beach was much larger in June 2005.

Just a small point, but if you have an ACSI card this campsite is in their 2007 book with a price of 14 Euros a night from 1.9.2007 - 22.9.2007, a considerable saving on the 29 Euros or so a night, which is the normal rate.


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies; will note all your points; very keen on the site at Verbania - Camp Conca D'Ora - have struggled before with the windy/narrow roads round the lakes before. On a trip back from Lake Como in 2005 we took what we thought to be a short cut from N/W como to Lugano - what a mistake! Caught the top of the van on the overhanging rock tacked back by wire netting and to top it all they were widening the road and road works everywhere. I did wonder at the time why the German in the motorhome coming the other way waved so jovially - with hindsight I am sure it was a "turn round" wave. Thanks again

Max123s wife


----------



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

We returned from the south of France last year at the end of August. The french sites were past their peak occupancy and there were plenty of spaces for touring. However at Lake Maggiore sites were still very full.

Baveno is an excellent centre for the Borromean Islands but Camping Perisi as mentioned above was full. They have a size limit we are 8m so they would not take up anyway. They directed us to a nearby site but the only access had a 3m railway bridge and a sharp right angle bend on the way http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_cry.gif. We then headed north out of Baveno and about 1.5 miles out of town there was a small site on the lake. The entrance was a bit tight down a steep slope but we managed and had a great few days. Further to the North were a few very large commercial sites. We looked at them for another time but to our surprise all were still full.

Wherever you choose I would recommend booking.

Gover


----------

